# My Old Installs



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Eclipse Version 2 Install from 2004 Season










IASCA Finals 2003









Team Brax/Helix










Door panel rebuilt for IDQ8









Horn and Kick Panel with either a Revelator 7 or Brax Graphic 6.5, I ran both during the season, dont recall which I settled on









All front Drivers Together--Horn isnt visible









Pass side


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Amp Rack replaced Rear Seat









Helix A4 and A2



























2 ID12s in spare tire Infinite Baffle in spare tire well--vents under the car


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

My Wife's Civic 2003--IASCA World Finals Pro Street 1-600 2nd and highest SQ score of class










ImageDynaudio MW160s MD100 and MW170s in doors

















IDchick Trunk


























Fusing and distribution easily accessible









Alpine H-701









IDQ 15s free air!!! ( i have no idea why one is crooked, thats what installing at 2am before leaving for a show will do)


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Me,Lori and Jason Winslow (2nd, 2nd and 3rd)


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You guys look soooooo happy


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Right on. Mad skills.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Skills. And it shows. Great work, bro.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the great pics. What are you running now?


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

Good stuff Mic, now how did you buckle in the car seats in the bishi with the amp rack in the way.  Tell Lori I say whats up mohn??


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

tintbox said:


> Right on. Mad skills.


not really, but thanks:blush:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bkjay said:


> Thanks for the great pics. What are you running now?


stock system in a 2000 Sienna for my daily driver....

Civic is now a pair of CTX5s off a Zapco I-Force 2ch amp

Eclipse is long gone, replaced by my BMW


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> You guys look soooooo happy


that is the expression you have when you get 2nd for the 2nd year in a row bc of freaking floor noise from running analog into an H-700


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

a Fellow Team members Install
Jason Winslow's Install from 03 or 04 finals
Jason did his own work, crazy skills and ideas out of the box



















3 IDMax12s from the rear deck!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

my 1st competition Install. Debuted at Spring Break Nationals 2000. with the assistance and generosity of Steve Head to help get the car playing and Eric Stevens on tuning--took 4th in Novice 0-150--mostly due to Sound Scores, bc I got hammered on install.

Clarion 9255 integrated into center vent area for ergonomics. Head unit fusing located below Head unit for ease of access


















IDQ8s in each Kick Panel. 









CD2 Horns under dash. dash panel integrated for smooth transition. IDQ8 covered with acoustic carpet









All fusing was located in rear speaker grill location for ease of access. one D block on each side









Processor rack. 3 ID31 EQs. left right and RTA. IDX24 crossover. floppy drive for Pc that was never installed...









MTX 250x and 225HO.MTX lsb1. 2 IDQ10s in spare tire well in a 1.2 cu ft enclosure











my wife's Install from her 1st Finals in 2001-4th place Novice 1-600


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Howard, I got a 1 in ambience...maybe a 0 that year. 3rd was good for me that year considering the car was tuned at the show in like an hour. The only thing that install had going for it was a nice looking trunk.

I think the front stage that year was Excel 7s, Ring Revelators, and a Velodyne 10.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those trunk panels were vinyled in one piece. That was super fun.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Damn has it been that long, I remember seeing the Eclipse and Accord, never did get a chance to hear either one. I think I called it quits the year after 2005.


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> IDQ8s in each Kick Panel.


I can't even quote the picture that you posted!!! Oh well, I'm quoting your last post fyi...

I can be reasonably sure that my left foot would go right through that woofer. Where did you rest your clutch foot? 

Loving all your systems.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That trunk was in 04. 03 had the Linear Power trunk and was the year of the trunk panel throwing contest. Maybe Mic will elaborate on that one...

I wished the front of the car looked as nice as the trunk did. Urh it didn't sound worth a **** that year. The fancy DH Labs cables, the ungodly expensive front stage...sounded like poop.

Now in 03 it sounded pretty good. It sounded better before the processor lost it's memory...hense the causing of throwing trimpanels over the Memphis Expo.

It has been a while...lol.



AccordUno said:


> Damn has it been that long, I remember seeing the Eclipse and Accord, never did get a chance to hear either one. I think I called it quits the year after 2005.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont see the integra with the arc amps and "IDONE"!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> i dont see the integra with the arc amps and "IDONE"!!


or the US AMP tube amps...


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> stock system in a 2000 Sienna for my daily driver....
> 
> Civic is now a pair of CTX5s off a Zapco I-Force 2ch amp
> 
> Eclipse is long gone, replaced by my BMW


Nice work... if you weren't so far I'd ask you for some "help".


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

tibug said:


> I can't even quote the picture that you posted!!! Oh well, I'm quoting your last post fyi...
> 
> I can be reasonably sure that my left foot would go right through that woofer. Where did you rest your clutch foot?
> 
> Loving all your systems.


anyone who has done kick panels learns quickly where you can and cant put your left foot

I did it for so long that even now, I have room to stretch out but simply dont bc my leg is conditioned to stay in kick panel position.:laugh:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> That trunk was in 04. 03 had the Linear Power trunk and was the year of the trunk panel throwing contest. Maybe Mic will elaborate on that one...
> 
> I wished the front of the car looked as nice as the trunk did. Urh it didn't sound worth a **** that year. The fancy DH Labs cables, the ungodly expensive front stage...sounded like poop.
> 
> ...



All I can say is you gotta love being a Booth car when your optima Battery takes a ****:laugh:
but Winslow made a good case for trim panel throwing being added as an Olympic event.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok Bing you asked, But Im sure everyone has seen it before, which is why I never posted it


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Not just the battery, but the battery under the amprack in the trunk full of crap.

Then get told the Expo was opening at 5 AM, getting there at 4:30 with battery in hand, it actually opening at 8:30 and judging starting at 9 AM. The first car to be judged...me.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics. I could look at this stuff for hours!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh look the infamous IDONE.. talk about memory lane..


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome pics / setups ...


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Well done. I can't get enough stealth builds.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Love to see the old installs...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

x2 ^ same here... 

Kelvin


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet pics mic! loving the o\s goodness. and whats the deal with the image dynamics processor? or is that just a pre-amp or something?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> sweet pics mic! loving the o\s goodness. and whats the deal with the image dynamics processor? or is that just a pre-amp or something?


that was 2000, back in those days, the only Digital processing available was Pioneer ODR, Sony XES, Orion DEQ30, or an RF Symmetry.
all of which was some serious cash

so I had stereo EQs, mono eq for RTA, 3way XO

no many if any ran time alignment back then


----------

